
What Google Learned From Its Quest to Build the Perfect Team (2016) - LogicRiver
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/what-google-learned-from-its-quest-to-build-the-perfect-team.html
======
dang
Threads from back then:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=What%20Google%20Learned%20From...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=What%20Google%20Learned%20From%20Its%20Quest%20to%20Build%20the%20Perfect%20Team%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

------
peter_d_sherman
Best. Link. On. Hacker News. Ever.

Favorited.

